# Sharjah vs Dubai for living



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

I am from India and will be moving to UAE in the next two months, mainly for the reasons of better quality of life. FYI, I am not fond of going to night clubs or bars. I mainly work from home. I am looking for cleaner air, better quality of food and choice(e.g, Organic stuff), quality of products and services, recreation areas for my 5 year old kid on weekends, reasonably good school for my kid, better traffic, no power cuts, personal security ...basically all the basic things you miss in India. I know UAE is not the best in any of these, but from my visit last month to Dubai it is far far ahead of India in all these things. So Dubai is a no brainer, but someone pointed out I can also consider Sharjah as I do not need a perfect expat living from my preferences. But I read Sharjah has power cuts and chaotic traffic, for instance. Considering my priorities, I need to know how the real situation on ground. Any advice is welcome !


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Do you have a job offer here in the UAE?



currently_indian said:


> I am from India and will be moving to UAE in the next two months, mainly for the reasons of better quality of life. FYI, I am not fond of going to night clubs or bars. I mainly work from home. I am looking for cleaner air, better quality of food and choice(e.g, Organic stuff), quality of products and services, recreation areas for my 5 year old kid on weekends, reasonably good school for my kid, better traffic, no power cuts, personal security ...basically all the basic things you miss in India. I know UAE is not the best in any of these, but from my visit last month to Dubai it is far far ahead of India in all these things. So Dubai is a no brainer, but someone pointed out I can also consider Sharjah as I do not need a perfect expat living from my preferences. But I read Sharjah has power cuts and chaotic traffic, for instance. Considering my priorities, I need to know how the real situation on ground. Any advice is welcome !


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Do you have a job offer here in the UAE?


I am an entrepreneur, self employed ...Will be shortly setting up in a company in Umm al quwain trade free zone or Ajman free zone and get investor visa.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

currently_indian said:


> I am an entrepreneur, self employed ...Will be shortly setting up in a company in Umm al quwain trade free zone or Ajman free zone and get investor visa.


Sorry to say you'll probably need a good cash base behind you. Good luck you'll probably need it reading your other posts...........:fingerscrossed:


----------

